# Walking a rat on a leash? Bringing them outside?



## AlfredosMommie

I've been thinking about purchasing or making a leash for my rat. I feel more comfortable bc my Alfred is so big, and kind of slow lol so I don't think I'd be too nervous to bring him outside. Do you walk your rat on a leash outside??? Or have a different way to let him/ her to enjoy the outdoors???


----------



## Deplume

I've never tried with my current girlies, as they are too young/small.. but once upon a time with my biggest lady Korn, I bought her a leash.
She ripped it off, tore it to shreds, pee'd all over it, and buried it within minutes.
I took that as a sign... XD
xx


----------



## JessyGene

I got leashes for my very first pair of rats (10 years ago) and I tried to get them used to them. They really did not like having the leashes put on. Plus, even with the leashes as tight as they could comfortably go, my rats could get out of them if they really wanted to. I haven't tried to put leashed on my rats since. But the main reason I don't take my rats outside anymore is because I'm worried about them catching something (like mites or something), eating something toxic, or being scooped up by another animal.


----------



## British

I thought about it, but haven't tried it. When I take my older rat outside, it's usually just to feed the outdoor kitties (who are a tad slow and never notice her on my shoulder!) on the porch. She chatters her teeth like crazy, I love it.


----------



## Rubber Duck

When I was 12 I used to ride my bike around the neighborhood with my rat on my shoulder. He was content to just sit there. I could look down at him and he'd be sitting there with his nose pointed into the wind.


----------



## petratts

my rats don't like leashes, i couldn't get them to stay on. They would try to jump out of them and get their little feets stuck in the harness. I bought 2 sizes because i thought it was the size but they just hate it. They also hate the exercise ball i got them. And they dont like the exercise wheel. And i have yet to see them use the hammock i got them. But other people rats love hammocks so i think they will get used to the hammock once they try it. rats are weird, but awesome.


----------



## PitterPatter

A leash is for their safety. Best to wait until they're full grown and learn how to make a comfortable one for them. I bring my boys out sometimes, on my shoulder. They do fine.


----------



## Kiko

My rats hated them, and getting them to even stay on is near impossible.

It's such a silly novelty really, it makes more sense to just let them exercise freely on a safe surface then waste time stressing the poor things out with restraints.


----------



## Rat lover

I had no success with harnesses. My girls are very well.....petite. They were the runts of the litter and don't fit in harnesses. Plus I don't think rats enjoy them. I would much rather have my rat stay on my shoulder than on leash. Hope this helps!


----------



## AlfredosMommie

Tried it today, needless to say I will be returning the harness / leash LOL


----------



## Zilla

I use iguana harnesses with my two boys because they're totally adjustable and hard for them to slip out of. They always wriggle a little when I'm putting them on, but since it's just a loop over the head and one over the belly, it's pretty easy on them and quick to put on. Once they're on, they don't mind them at all. They kind of just go about their business. Muta will pick up the leash part and carry it around in his mouth if I'm not holding on to the other end of it. Lol

When I first got my two I got them those super cute mesh harnesses with the velcro and buckles... they take so long to put on that by the time I've clipped one buckle they've undone the other one. I still have them in the hopes that maybe they'll let me put them on them one day... they're just so adorable.


----------



## AlfredosMommie

Thanks!! Maybe I'll give that kind a try instead, bc by the time I put the one I had in, he was already over it lol


----------



## shawnalaufer

I have purchased leach/harnesses before and always had rats slip out of them. I finally constructed my own and had great success with it! My rats don't walk in them like a dog would, but I use them while we are out and about and they are on my shoulder- that ways should they startle or fall, I dont have to worry about them getting away. There is nothing more terrifing than having a rat startle and fall then scamper off in a crowd (never happened but I have nightmare of it happening, LOL!)
Here is how I constructed my own harness:
http://ratwhisperer.blogspot.com/2012/02/my-homemade-rat-harness.html

And how I made it- more specific:
http://ratwhisperer.blogspot.com/2012/02/my-homemade-rat-harness.html

Its great because you can totally customize it to whatever colors you want!


----------



## Ratonga

I've done this with a few rats. I bout ferret harnesses that you can size real close and let them drag the leashes whenever they have them on so they associate it with getting to go out. It's also great for shoulder riding, incase they scamper off your shoulder on the couch or on the floor. I take my big boy outside and lay on the ground. The harness assures me something can't snatch him from my grip and lets me know where he is. he LOVES going outside and checking out the plants and dirt and smells. He comes back periodically to check on me and groom my face and then goes back into the grass. He loves trying to carry pine cones and catch pineneedles that I drag and wiggle. It's great fun.


----------

